# Sound effects questions



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

I am by far electrically challenged and would like to add a sub woofer waffling ( lack of a better word ) effect to my walk through. The kind of effect that makes your hair stand up on your neck. Any ideas on the best way to go about this? Any inputs would be great! Thanks


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not an audio guru, and not exactly sure what 'waffling' is in this context, but I'm guessing you're trying to make that low frequency 'infrasound' rumble where you feel 'something' is there but can't make out what it is?

In that case, I guess the best bet would be to round up a subwoofer, amplifier, computer and copy of the latest Audacity audio editor. Given this set-up, make some sound tracks in Audacity and see what the effect is with your set-up. 

I suspect getting the proper effect will have a lot to do with your set-up, room size, speaker type, amplification, etc. So you're probably looking for a frequency which happens to (literally) 'resonate' with the equipment / set-up you have.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look specifically at a "Buttkicker" or something similar. Unlike most "subwoofer" the Buttkicker truly only puts out subsonic soundwaves, so you feel them rather than hear them. The challenge is, as Corey pointed out, is the environment it will be used in. These types of units, subsonic transducers, are really only effective when they are fastened down to something they can vibrate or shake with the sound waves they produce. Things like wood floors, wood platforms, the frames of sofas, etc. tend to work best for this. If you want the sound and some limited "waffling" then go with a traditional subwoofer as Corey suggested. You might listen to a sound snippet from "Raiders of the Lost Ark", the scene where the Germans have taken the case with the Ark in it and stowed it in their UB. The "Waffling" starts and we see a rat kind of lose control and the Nazi images being burned away from the case exterior. Maybe that's the effect you are looking for?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Like these guys said, your application will depend on the size of room your working with. 
Not sure exactly what you are looking for but Im guessing something like this?






If Im close, copy the web address, go to keepvid.com, paste it, select the audio only MP3 and you will have your sound effect.

Then you can download Audacity and repeat the clip over and over to get a sizable length.

Burn it to a CD or put it on an MP3 player and drag out your stereo and let it rip!


----------

